# Good & Bad Ebay Sellers (Make Up Stuff Only)



## Liz (Sep 10, 2005)

*MakeupTalk Disclaimer*

The opinions expressed are the opinions of users and are not endorsed by MakeupTalk. Users should use their own discretion when making the final decision to engage in transactions with the afforementioned parties.

================================================== ===

heres some sellers i found to be good........

*kanachan - MAC pigments*

*mollilihk - High end brushes*


----------



## Laura (Sep 10, 2005)

Here's my recommendation. Trisha you'll probably mention her too! Great idea for a thread

*MAC pigment samples = kanachan*


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 10, 2005)

*I second Kanachan on Ebay!! That seller is amazing and quite reputable... I always buy from them!*


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 10, 2005)

*I also buy from Kanachan on ebay for pigment samples.*


----------



## lilla (Sep 11, 2005)

I vote for her too






Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* I also buy from Kanachan on ebay for pigment samples.


----------



## lilla (Sep 11, 2005)

*I don't recommend seller *vitamine*









*


----------



## Geek (Sep 11, 2005)

*MakeupTalk** Disclaimer*

The opinions expressed are the opinions of users and are not endorsed by  MakeupTalk. Users should use their own discretion when making the final decision to engage in transactions with the afforementioned parties.


----------



## przmaticprinces (Sep 11, 2005)

OKAY, I admit it i am an ebay addict. I have found several wonderful sellers who take some pride in what they do a few of them are:

*hthr19736- items are always new and wraped in tissue paper and very fast S&amp;H. Nice Tony &amp; Tina if I haven't bought her out.*

*pennyb462- very honest and once she sent me a defective face scrubber, she sent another without having me send the bad one back saving me the S&amp;H.*

*wc-racer- she also takes pride in her packaging with tissue paper and lil freebies and fair S&amp;H.*

*Bamberette- good variety Too Faced, Hard Candy, Estee, etc. fair S&amp;H and fast delivery.*

*Kanachan- obviously famous for mac samples and known by many.*

From all of these and several more I have recieved new, boxed items at a bargain basement price and I just as much as I love makeup I love getting a good deal.


----------



## Lealabell (Sep 11, 2005)

So far only good sellers:

88beauty - great seller if you can't get Shu Uemura or Shiseido near you. Fast shipping and good communication. Also has Majolica Majorca, Fiberwig and some Giorgio Armani palettes.

4533rpm - superfast shipping and great communication, they stock fragrances and have Shu Uemura and Shiseido lash curlers.

jj.himford - lots of brushes at discount prices. Brands include NARS and Trish McEvoy.


----------



## Bhav (Sep 11, 2005)

*glamour4all* - great for Smashbox stuff. I ordered 2 brushes that came really quickly, and they included a full size mascara!


----------



## Lealabell (Sep 12, 2005)

neutral seller

thechicspot - 1 of the brushes I got was fab, the other wasn't like the brush pictured, they didn't answer emails either so I had no idea whether or not my items had been posted.


----------



## Anna (Sep 12, 2005)

mybookitty~i love! her. when i cant find something i go to her store they usually have what i want shippings always on time she responds to email and overall a great seller


----------



## devinjhans (Sep 12, 2005)

good sellers:

raplot-mac cosmetics

lisaw631-mac cosmetics

mijoauctions-mac cosmetics and brushes


----------



## Bhav (Sep 12, 2005)

*blush-etc*

Great packaging (my skinfinishes arrived in 1 piece!!) and fast delivery, including international.


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 13, 2005)

I would recommend a seller by the Ebay name of pink_girly_things, she has a store on Ebay called All things Girly. 

She has some very reasonably priced MAC pigment samples with VERY low shipping. Her curotmer service is phenomenal!! I ordered some samples from her on Tues. with reduced shipping on each additional item, and then Wed. I decided I wanted a few more, and she gave them to me at the discounted shipping rate for all of them.

She has a bunch of stuff in her store, so check it out and see if there is anything you liked.


----------



## Lealabell (Sep 13, 2005)

Laura posted this link a while back and I think it would be useful here:

http://www.toolhaus.org/cgi-bin/negs

This is a fab tool that sorts out just the negative and neutral feedback for a seller. It's really useful if they're a power seller with a few negs and you want to know why, but not have to go through all the feedback pages.


----------



## Brelki (Sep 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bejb1011* mybookitty~i love! her. when i cant find something i go to her store they usually have what i want shippings always on time she responds to email and overall a great seller Are you sure this is the correct screenname? I looked her up, and she doesn't have any feedback or anything to sell.


----------



## Brelki (Sep 13, 2005)

momslittleventure-for mark/avon cosmetics at a discount

t4jgordon-for clinique and some mac cosmetics

bobnshell1985-clinique and estee lauder gwp sets in makeup bags (nice for travel!)


----------



## Brelki (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh okay, thanks!



I'm always looking for new people to buy from on ebay.


----------



## Brelki (Sep 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *maph* I just ordered from her today. It is my-boo-kitty. She has sold 3815 items with a feedback score of 99.9. Hope this helps. Thanks! I found her!


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 14, 2005)

If anyone likes the NYX eyeshadows, I have bought a lot of them from sungems on ebay. She is a lot cheaper than the nyx website, and is very professional.


----------



## Pauline (Sep 26, 2005)

Fantastic and ionformative thread! Thanks. It's excellant to actually get persona; recomendation on good and bad sellers on ebay







After my bad expericence with *runwaymakeup *i now know where to go for some good samples etc. Thanks!


----------



## karrieann (Sep 27, 2005)

bizzilisathefacenbodycollection

She has the most wonderful skincare I have used! The DMAE line....LOVE IT!!! Oh and the collagen cream. Wonderful! And 100% positive feedback


----------



## juliet1985 (Sep 27, 2005)

this is great info - i have just purchased a Lancome Crayon Khol (Waterproof) in Turquoise from *starmoon234 - she has 237 feedback comments - 99.2% of which are positive!* So far so good - this is my first make up purchase from ebay. i also bought an authentic LV purse last week! But now I want to buy Estee Lauder Maximum Cover Lightweight make up, Estee Lauder Aeromatte powder, Estee Lauder or Lancome Foundation Brush and I also want to try to get some sample shades of Lancome's Teint Idole Ultra! Oh and I also need a good mascara! Since I live in Europe I need to find European sellers - US sellers have so much more variety!


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *maph* When someone has any negative feedback I go in and look at all the responses and if they respond back in a mean way, I don't do business with them. Like some sellers respond with"idiot,braindead, etc. I think that is an inappropriate way to do business. Also very immature. Just my opinion. I agree. I always read feedback before I think of bidding. I havent seen too many sellers leave really mean stuff for no reason, but wow some of the buyers leave the weirdest feedback. I am lucky to have never had a problem with a seller on ebay, I have never had to leave less than a positive. Anyways, the biggest thing to watch out for on ebay is that it is so addictive! I swear I need to block ebay from my computer so I will stop browsing, lol.


----------



## MACGoddess (Sep 29, 2005)

I just received a lot of 72 MAC pigment samples from a seller on Ebay by the name of marezx. This seller is BEYOND FABULOUS! Quick shipping, a pleasure to deal with! Check her out guys...


----------



## bocagirl (Oct 7, 2005)

I haven't had much luck with kanachan so far.

Edited:

Got her number from Ebay and called and she was very apologetic. For some reason I guess I wasn't getting her emails but she sent copies where I could see from the date she had indeed answered. I am definately going to purchase from her again.


----------



## Liz (Oct 7, 2005)

me! hehehehe


----------



## Brelki (Oct 8, 2005)

Sigh, I have a bad seller to add to the list... momslittleventure. When I placed my multiple item order with her, she had 100% satisfaction. After telling me that I would have to wait two weeks (she's a mark rep), I said no problem. Long story short, it's been almost a month now, and I have no products. Her rating is now 92% and dropping QUICKLY. Not sure what happened, but only 50% of the people are getting the packages, and those who do are getting broken packages. Communication has become nearly extinct on her part. Anyway, don't buy from her... it's just a big headache.


----------



## bocagirl (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* me! hehehehe What do you sell?


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 8, 2005)

think im guna hav 2 start shoppin on e-bay lot more aha


----------



## Liz (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bocagirl* What do you sell? sometimes i sell makeup or just random things on ebay. but i usually post sales here in the sale forum. you can't sell used makeup on ebay here in the US.


----------



## Brelki (Oct 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* oh sorry hunny, hope you get something sorted out xx :icon_love I filed with paypal, so hopefully, I get my $ back.


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 10, 2005)

pinkpoppyshopping is SO LOVELY - definitely one for the favourites!!!





ceebs75 is good for a range of mac pigments - LOVING my bright coral (though my french violet is a little odd - its rolled up in tiny balls - is it supposed to do that? it works but is a bit more effort to get the blending right...)

xxxc


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 14, 2005)

*Kanachan* for me too! I bought from her 3 or 4 times. First class service


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 14, 2005)

I had other very good experiences with:

- *Hatr61* (Anna Sui e/s)

- *Sunshine*road* (Bloom palette)

- *Toninachris* (UD stuff)

HTH!


----------



## krazysexxykool (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pauline* Fantastic and ionformative thread! Thanks. It's excellant to actually get persona; recomendation on good and bad sellers on ebay






After my bad expericence with *runwaymakeup *i now know where to go for some good samples etc. Thanks!



Runwaymakeup's feedback is private and I've heard they are a horrible seller, but no specifics, what happened?


----------



## AngelaMH (Oct 23, 2005)

I wish that sellers wouldn't be able to make their feedback private.



On the plus side though I got some MAC samples from pink_girly_things and they're awesome!


----------



## beautynista (Oct 23, 2005)

LoveMyGoodies- good seller, fast and efficient!


----------



## anne7 (Oct 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *krazysexxykool* Runwaymakeup's feedback is private and I've heard they are a horrible seller, but no specifics, what happened? I didn't deal with her personally, but I read about her on another forum, and she would be really misleading in her descriptions, and when people would give her negatives or neutrals, she would be really rude and say that they were trashy and couldn't afford nice makeup, and should stick to CoverGirl, blah, blah, blah. I don't know all the details, but she seems pretty nasty.


----------



## lovelustlost (Oct 24, 2005)

honeymust = WORST SELLER. i purchased a 48$ eyeshadow palette off of him/her. I paid on July 15 and had no contact and no product until October 21st when i finally received an email and a refund.


----------



## Laura (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh man, that's awful Michelle. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Mirtilla (Oct 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovelustlost* honeymust = WORST SELLER. i purchased a 48$ eyeshadow palette off of him/her. I paid on July 15 and had no contact and no product until October 21st when i finally received an email and a refund. Blah!




Thanks God you got the refund


----------



## Zoey (Oct 29, 2005)

would you buy from this person?

link to feedback

I am a bit afraid because of plenty negative feedback-and the answer is always pretty rude,but this is the only place I can get Trish brush bath(although the photo says cleaner...)


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 30, 2005)

id have to go with Kanachan too, ive only bought makeup from her.


----------



## Saints (Nov 2, 2005)

I bought some MAC pigment samples from strawberrybeauty, I can recommend it for sure


----------



## jeterbugg (Nov 4, 2005)

So would ya'll say that buying MAC (or other m/u products) on ebay in sample sizes is more cost effective? I just ordered some pigment directly from the MAC website and now I wish I had gotten samples first to make sure I like the color! Where do you buy from more often?


----------



## LifeisLove (Nov 6, 2005)

has anyone from the UK buying from USA seller in ebay

will do the post office in UK ask us to pay for the taxes ??i heard they might do??has anyone experienced it


----------



## Saints (Nov 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LifeisLove* has anyone from the UK buying from USA seller in ebaywill do the post office in UK ask us to pay for the taxes ??i heard they might do??has anyone experienced it

I've ordered from US (though I'm in Iceland, but I think the rules are similar), the package was so small, just an envelope so I got it straight to my mailbox and didn't have to pay any taxes


----------



## krazysexxykool (Nov 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *beautynista* LoveMyGoodies- good seller, fast and efficient! I just bought from this seller, good experience.


----------



## redmonkey786 (Nov 16, 2005)

bad seller

glitzandglamourstore (uk)

gettingglam (uk)


----------



## Laura (Nov 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redmonkey786* gettingglam (uk) Hey redmonkey, can i ask what your problem was with this seller? They have 100% positive feedback although 3 neutrals in the past month. Just curious!


----------



## kerri (Nov 17, 2005)

I agree with wc-racer, mybookitty, and there is another one is is good.. i think it is sweetpea33 or something

OH, and don't buy from maudeh.........never received my nars blush......very rude responses to two emails i sent just asking if the product had been shipped.


----------



## Liz (Nov 17, 2005)

i was bored, so i went through and changed the colrs of the text to help searching the sellers better.

the green is for good sellers

red is for bad

orange is neutral sellers

hope you don't mind!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 17, 2005)

Great idea Liz!


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2005)

That was a great idea Liz! Thanks chick


----------



## redmonkey786 (Nov 17, 2005)

yeh, this is same seller as before but now operating under this name im sure


----------



## redmonkey786 (Nov 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i was bored, so i went through and changed the colrs of the text to help searching the sellers better.the green is for good sellers

red is for bad

orange is neutral sellers

hope you don't mind!

great idea liz! thanks


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh really?? Are you 100% sure of that?


----------



## redmonkey786 (Nov 17, 2005)

yes i am

they have same location, similar nic name, same products even the format of display of prods on ebay is same and whats so obvious is that the seller is now not selling anything under old nic, but is selling same stuff under new nic, theyve had thier first neg which states poor quality of product, how can a real brand new dior mascara be of poor quality?...if they think they can just switch off from one account and open another hoping to fool people again and again they got another thing coming, im staying well clear and telling others about it if ebay cant do anything....so please be aware and be careful on ebay....dont get ripped off like i did!


----------



## Laura (Nov 18, 2005)

Cool.. I posted about this on the eBay section of SwapTalk just to warn the girls over there too.


----------



## envymi (Nov 21, 2005)

Just to let you guys know...I needed more brushes for my work kit...I've been getting stingy with my brushes and I don't like using any of my good ones for work, only for myself




So I thought I'd check out some brush sets on Ebay...I searched all the sellers who had brushes for sale and went with a seller who had 100% positive feedback and there were several thousand responses for them...I bought a NARS set and a CHANEL set, both of which I already own for myself...well the seller shipped very quickly, had nice packaging, but both sets were fakes. If you put them next to the real ones, there's no mistaking it, at least not to my eye. Doesn't matter to me cuz I was expecting them to be fake and each was less than $150 including shipping...But just wanted to let you all know that you need to watch out for even the most reliable sellers if you're looking for authentic.

Damn...I was gonna post the seller, but I always delete after they've left feedback for me, so I don't know who I bought from


----------



## redmonkey786 (Nov 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Cool.. I posted about this on the eBay section of SwapTalk just to warn the girls over there too. its happened again lau! today they had their 3rd negative feedback on new username about an item being a fake product! and guess what? they have just made thier feedback private again! 
and just now, another buyer has contacted me to complain to ebay, the poor things eyelashes fell out when she purchased a dior mascara from this seller!!

beware ladies of GETTINGGLAM and GLITZANDGLAMOURSTORE !!!!


----------



## bocagirl (Nov 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* Just to let you guys know...I needed more brushes for my work kit...I've been getting stingy with my brushes and I don't like using any of my good ones for work, only for myself



So I thought I'd check out some brush sets on Ebay...I searched all the sellers who had brushes for sale and went with a seller who had 100% positive feedback and there were several thousand responses for them...I bought a NARS set and a CHANEL set, both of which I already own for myself...well the seller shipped very quickly, had nice packaging, but both sets were fakes. If you put them next to the real ones, there's no mistaking it, at least not to my eye. Doesn't matter to me cuz I was expecting them to be fake and each was less than $150 including shipping...But just wanted to let you all know that you need to watch out for even the most reliable sellers if you're looking for authentic.
Damn...I was gonna post the seller, but I always delete after they've left feedback for me, so I don't know who I bought from





Can't you look at your feedbacks and find the name?


----------



## envymi (Nov 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bocagirl* Can't you look at your feedbacks and find the name? I've been buying all my gifts off of there lately, so I have no idea who I bought what from...cuz all my comments are very generic!


----------



## Laura (Nov 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* Just to let you guys know...I needed more brushes for my work kit...I've been getting stingy with my brushes and I don't like using any of my good ones for work, only for myself



So I thought I'd check out some brush sets on Ebay...I searched all the sellers who had brushes for sale and went with a seller who had 100% positive feedback and there were several thousand responses for them...I bought a NARS set and a CHANEL set, both of which I already own for myself...well the seller shipped very quickly, had nice packaging, but both sets were fakes. If you put them next to the real ones, there's no mistaking it, at least not to my eye. Doesn't matter to me cuz I was expecting them to be fake and each was less than $150 including shipping...But just wanted to let you all know that you need to watch out for even the most reliable sellers if you're looking for authentic.
Damn...I was gonna post the seller, but I always delete after they've left feedback for me, so I don't know who I bought from





Thanks for the heads up girl.. Try what Trisha said! There's a link to the auction next to the feedback so you should find out who it is pretty easy and post it here if you can


----------



## Laura (Nov 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redmonkey786* its happened again lau! today they had their 3rd negative feedback on new username about an item being a fake product! and guess what? they have just made thier feedback private again! 
and just now, another buyer has contacted me to complain to ebay, the poor things eyelashes fell out when she purchased a dior mascara from this seller!!

beware ladies of GETTINGGLAM and GLITZANDGLAMOURSTORE !!!!





Ugh that's awful. I wonder what their next username will be because these guys are obviously pro's so will try and rip more people off. You should post that name on every msg board you have joined just so people are aware


----------



## pretty_94134 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have never purchased anything on ebay. For some reason it makes me nervous but I am willing to give it a try since most of you have had really good experiences.


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *pretty_94134* I have never purchased anything on ebay. For some reason it makes me nervous but I am willing to give it a try since most of you have had really good experiences. Yeah I have bought things on there for maybe 5 years, but only a year or 2 ago realized I could buy nice makeup on ebay. I just dont buy anything I couldnt afford to lose, I dont like to make big purchases b/c they make me nervous. A girl I work with bought a purse and never got it but she could not get ebay to do anything about it.


----------



## agranheim (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi I am also an Ebay junkie and just recently ordered from: *moremac4u* and I got an awesome deal.... 24 1/2 tsp mac pigment samples for like 25.00 and item arrived just as described and in perfect condition.


----------



## Laura (Nov 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *agranheim* Hi I am also an Ebay junkie and just recently ordered from: *moremac4u* and I got an awesome deal.... 24 1/2 tsp mac pigment samples for like 25.00 and item arrived just as described and in perfect condition.



Wow! Thats an amazing deal. I dont want to put doubts in your head or anything but are you sure they're real??


----------



## agranheim (Nov 23, 2005)

So far so good, she has 100% feedback and product seems to be authentic. I have been buying on ebay for a while and have come across some falsies though and unfortunately that sucks as they usually dont stay registered users long enough to get your money back


----------



## Camjade (Nov 24, 2005)

Thank the Lord for this website! I just discovered it today &amp; can't believe it never occurred to me to shop eBay for anything cosmetic... A n y minute now I'm going shopping!


----------



## Laura (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome to MakeUpTalk Camjade! I'm Laura, one of the mods. If you need help with anything on here dont hesitate to PM me or one of the other girls.

Have fun on eBay but beware of fake products!


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* would you buy from this person?link to feedback

I am a bit afraid because of plenty negative feedback-and the answer is always pretty rude,but this is the only place I can get Trish brush bath(although the photo says cleaner...)

You can check the actual negative feedback at toolhaus.org
It weeds out only the negative. As you can see, some people left silly complaints like postage, which you should beware of before you bid. However, his/her responses are bit too childish and demeaning. I wouldn't want to deal with them simply b/c of that.


----------



## redmonkey786 (Nov 28, 2005)

i second that!

also majority of negs and neutral feedback left highlights products as being 'used' or 'half full' so to be honest i would not buy anything from this seller simply because there are too many feedbacks claiming this.....


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 2, 2005)

id like to report a semi-bad ebayer:

*smilette_donna*

i bought UD pp from her and the product was great but she didnt leave me feedback which is utterly rude as she even sent a note with her pacakge saying to pls give HER one



i was stupid enough to give her one as i didnt know if you pay you should receive yours first.


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* id like to report a semi-bad ebayer:
*smilette_donna*

i bought UD pp from her and the product was great but she didnt leave me feedback which is utterly rude as she even sent a note with her pacakge saying to pls give HER one



i was stupid enough to give her one as i didnt know if you pay you should receive yours first.

I hate it when they dont leave me feedback! I have had about 10 sellers not leave me any, I left them feedback. I thought you had to leave them feedback first, b/c a lot of sellers wont leave the buyer feedback until they get theirs?


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 5, 2005)

well according to my bf who is a frequent ebayer, you give the payer feedback first because they paid first.

i contacted her twice about it and her excuse was that ebay wasnt letting her give one because of her selling multiple items, which is bullshit. maybe shes just lame and cant figure it out. oh well. its annoying though because i only have 3 and i need all i can get before i can start selling.


----------



## Laura (Dec 7, 2005)

Can you remove or update the feedback you've given her CC? That's just plain mean. I know every positive feedbac counts when you're a newbie on eBay. I'm still considered as a newbie because i've only had 11 transactions on the site. Mail them again and ask for a copy of the mail that eBay told them where they cant leave you feedback. Or else report the problem to eBay yourself!


----------



## Laura (Dec 7, 2005)

Dont buy from *MADSTEEZ4*

It looks like they're gone from eBay now (they're no longer a registered user) but they might reincarnate under a similiar name so beware girls. They're from Hungtingon Beach, CA. Bought &amp; Paid for a MAC Fluidline on November 3rd and still havent received anything. They havent replied to any of my mails. I've filed a dispute with eBay and Paypal


----------



## dcharmed1 (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow! tnx sis, now I know whom to buy.


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 13, 2005)

ok, smilette_donna did finally give me my feedback after weeks of waiting. she wrote that i was "pushy with the feedback" though. puhleeeease!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Zoey* would you buy from this person?link to feedback

I am a bit afraid because of plenty negative feedback-and the answer is always pretty rude,but this is the only place I can get Trish brush bath(although the photo says cleaner...)

this seller has a few seller ID's on e-bay- i've been buying from her for years (literally hundreds and hundreds of dollars worth of make-up) and haven't had a single problem. Always very prompt with shipping, great packaging, accurate descriptions.


----------



## kellibeen (Dec 15, 2005)

I've bought a few makeup items from ebay, it's a little difficult being in Toronto and having to see if a good deal is worth it after you add on the shipping and handling - usually that makes it not worth it for me. But the best seller I've dealt with so far has been *lsn* for smashbox - combines shipping, packaged great, adds samples. 

~kelly

(great board by the way - love the tutorials pages!)


----------



## makeup_nerd (Dec 17, 2005)

Just found out about this site today and it's the best. I'm in makeup heaven!!!





I'm addicted to Ebay and this is my two cents:

*Readingjane2806* - Great Bobbi Brown lip gloss, inexpensive and friendly service

*Dealisperfect* - Perfect Nars brushes and what great prices!!

*3595girl* - Horrible brushes, will never buy again.

*mininlove* - Great Mac sample and extra fast shipping.


----------



## jasminonline (Dec 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* well according to my bf who is a frequent ebayer, you give the payer feedback first because they paid first.
i contacted her twice about it and her excuse was that ebay wasnt letting her give one because of her selling multiple items, which is bullshit. maybe shes just lame and cant figure it out. oh well. its annoying though because i only have 3 and i need all i can get before i can start selling.

Actually I have sold on ebay before and when you list multiple items in one auction you CAN NOT leave feedback for a buyer until the Entire auction is over...so she/he/Seller was not lying...


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 23, 2005)

i buy a lot from cheaplotsales, but she only sells in bulk. I usually end up keeping some for myself, and giving the rest as gifts to friends and family. I get very, very cheap Guerlain and Borghese blushes from her (BNIB), Lancome Le Stylo, and various Guerlain face creams.


----------



## mrs_livingstone (Dec 25, 2005)

this is a great thread.i can deal with ur seller after his!

here's mine good ebay seller:

*~chasedXpress(chasedXpress store)*

*~myminth(mymint store)*

*~kakale(M&amp;M unlimited store)*

*~brigettesbotique(brigette's boutique store)*


----------



## kaeisme (Dec 30, 2005)

This is a great thread. I have always be wary of buying make-up on ebay.


----------



## Cirean (Dec 30, 2005)

Does anyone have recs for a seller with empty Mac palettes?


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jan 1, 2006)

I buy all of my pigments from tru_colour. They are a little more inexpensive, the shipping reasonable and all of their "samples" are .5 tsp as opposed to the usual .25 tsp.

They've always shipped my stuff very quickly. Highly recommended.


----------



## FairyRave (Jan 10, 2006)

I highly recommend ebay user: yojudidoll

She sells some really cheap yet high quality makeup. Her shipping is really fair, and my items always get to me super fas t


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 28, 2006)

MAC--*Hightrends_4u* Excellent seller, good prices.


----------



## LindaA (Jan 28, 2006)

Beware of *worldwidemakeup*. Huge thread about her used to be on Swaptawk, but was pulled. Alledgedly, she sold makeup on eBay that she had gotten as swaps, but told her swap partners had never been received.


----------



## Laura (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up Linda. I remember seeing that thread actually..


----------



## OverallBeauty (Feb 1, 2006)

I really dig mineral makeup so my favorite are:

*stillwaterlee &lt;-- she offers private label as well*

*taylor_made_accessories2005*

*herbalbasicsmakeup*

I been lucky so far not to run into any bad buyers or sellers.. I did buy a mac

shadow and wasn't carzy about the color but the seller was honest in all her

dealings about it. I sell on eBay and what they say about watching out for fake products so true!!

Hint: look for misspelling and you might find a few great deals on whatever your looking for.. I got a ib mineral cause she misspelled the name of it. Saved myself alot of money on that one!


----------



## Lindabear (Feb 5, 2006)

has anyone ever bought anything from the seller evalueville her fb are really bad, but i still risked it to order my brush from her. she left me fb but she never email to tell me she sent my product, i think i email her once and she never replied. but i guess it would take a couple days for her to send out her stuff cause she selling lots of stuff everyday so i just waited. after 1 week i just got my brushie.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Feb 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* I buy all of my pigments from tru_colour. They are a little more inexpensive, the shipping reasonable and all of their "samples" are .5 tsp as opposed to the usual .25 tsp.
They've always shipped my stuff very quickly. Highly recommended.

I buy from these guys a lot too. They're very reasonable and also fair. They made a mistake on my winnings once and they were so kind in making it right. 
I also love prettygirlythings. She is uber generous with her pigment samples!!


----------



## Brelki (Feb 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lindabear* has anyone ever bought anything from the seller evalueville her fb are really bad, but i still risked it to order my brush from her. she left me fb but she never email to tell me she sent my product, i think i email her once and she never replied. but i guess it would take a couple days for her to send out her stuff cause she selling lots of stuff everyday so i just waited. after 1 week i just got my brushie. I've bought from that seller three times, and I've never had a problem with him/her. I even got my packages quite quickly, and it got a great deal on all three.


----------



## Lindabear (Feb 5, 2006)

i got a good deal on my brush too, thats why i risked it and luckily i received it.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 5, 2006)

My current Px virtual skin foundation is running low..probably wud last for couple of weeks..Unfortunately, it is the last bottle which i stocked up last yr because they dun carry Px here anymore and all over Asia..How can i get this foundation thru ebay?or sephora?or any other ways i cud purchase it? i've never ordered anything thru these websites and quite a newbie in that




..

I'm staying in Malaysia...near Singapore to be exact..wat bt the shipping cost?help me!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Feb 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Lindabear* has anyone ever bought anything from the seller evalueville her fb are really bad I checked her out a few times, but i'm too afraid to risk it. She seems completely unresponsive to problems.Her s/h on e/s is also pretty high- they end up being almost retail price, and she doesn't combine shipping.


----------



## Zoey (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmm,I checked tru_colour and they have pretty bad FB


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* this is a wicked deal if you are looking to invest in brushes!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NARS-Powder-Bl...QQcmdZViewItem

wow this is a good deal! wish i had money right now :icon_love


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 15, 2006)

Has anybody bought from Fredlablanc?


----------



## Laura (Feb 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *przmaticprinces* *wc-racer- she also takes pride in her packaging with tissue paper and lil freebies and fair S&amp;H.*
Thrilled to see this coz i have my eye on one of her auctions at the mo!


----------



## pictureperfect (Feb 16, 2006)

*Great Thread with lots of great points but i still dont think i trust ebay



*


----------



## OverallBeauty (Feb 17, 2006)

I guess I been real lucky so far as a seller and buyer...

reading this I didn't know there were so many out there

causing problems

for those who do do things right! Wow I wish there

was a better

way to police eBay.. There other auctions you know,

and I have tried a

few but in the end I end back at eBay.


----------



## amillion (Feb 20, 2006)

I only buy from Kanachan for pigments. Best seller there is for those on ebay.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 20, 2006)

I had good experiences with beautyempire2005 and strawberrybeauty.


----------



## Estrelinha (Feb 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *maph* Anyone who makes their feedback private is obviously hiding something and I would not do business with them. That's a good assumption, but at times I've made my eBay feedback private because I bought gifts for friends from eBay and didn't want them to find out!!


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 22, 2006)

I recommend *ginsengseafood. *They are Hong Kong based and sell lots of lovely Shiseido brand cosmetics. I bought an eye shadow from them thursday night, got an email from them friday telling me it had been posted and then the postie tried to deliver it yesterday. That's faster than a lot of UK sellers I have used.


----------



## AerynGirl (Feb 24, 2006)

Seller High Trends is also a good one to by make-up and perfume. I bought 

Jean Paul Gaultier Classique EDT spray 3.3 oz for 39.00 goes for 80.00 retail.


----------



## missprissy82 (Mar 9, 2006)

poohpie99 has complete line of mac pigments and glitters (105 total). Great ebayer.


----------



## sweet-komal (Mar 9, 2006)

*I looked for this kanachan guy on ebay and it looks like hes got some really sparkly, pretty shades, how would I apply the glitter to my eyes tho?*


----------



## Zoey (Mar 10, 2006)

Do not shop with luckycattie.She sells high end brushes-chanel,trish mcevoy,georgio armani and for TrishMcevoy I can guarantee they are FAKE. Awful seller,won't answer my emails,but before the truoble she was very nice...doh!

UPDATE:She answered my email and agreed to give a refund.


----------



## Bhav (Mar 11, 2006)

Recently i've had a good experience with *v_darkbloom*. I got some stuff that i received really quickly, and some that took over a month - but they were really good with emails and communication.

Also had good experiences with:

** hellobobo* (shop name - *Six_D*)

** lookbeauty*


----------



## Zoey (Mar 11, 2006)

forgot to mention one awesome MAC seller adajacobs shipping extremly fast, great communication,nice prices


----------



## missprissy82 (Mar 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *sweet-komal* *I looked for this kanachan guy on ebay and it looks like hes got some really sparkly, pretty shades, how would I apply the glitter to my eyes tho?*

i use vasaline as base then pat glitter lightly using a qtip. oh maybe I spelled poohpie wrong. Its poohpie99. look her up. retired, pro colors &amp; all colors kanachan no longer has. they have same score, 99.9 kanachan has just been around a little longer


----------



## Ladyhawke (Mar 12, 2006)

Great information to follow! I use EBay a lot and so far all my contacts have been pleasant one!


----------



## latinaremix510 (Mar 12, 2006)

*thanks!! i just bought 10 pigments from kanachan on ebay everyone should really check her out the prices are amazingg*


----------



## Leony (Mar 12, 2006)

Welcome to Makeuptalk latinaremix510


----------



## msd67 (Mar 12, 2006)

I've bought 5 times from evalueville and never had a problem. I've held my breath every time because the feedback is so dismal. But you have to look at the numbers and realize the volume of product they sell and the number of transactions. They get pages and pages of new feedback every day.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm a definite eBay addict! I buy almost everything on eBay these days. Makeup, clothes, knick-knacks. ANYWAY, I've been buying Stila from lookbeauty on eBay. She's got great prices. I recently purchased both the Stila Illuminating Foundation in 40 Watt and Cover Up Stick in Shade D for only $31.00 including shipping. The foundation alone is $35 straight from Stila!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello all-

Just wanted to recommend moremac4u...fantastic for piggies and great packaging and fast shipping!


----------



## Satin (Mar 17, 2006)

I've never bought anything from ebay and I think I never will....bcos my hubby tells since makeup is something which is put on our eyes,face,lips I should not take risk with it buying fake makeup items sold by few people in ebay...ah I will never buy from ebay!


----------



## Sherina (Mar 19, 2006)

swanfx .... She sells the Ultimate Buffer Kabuki Brush at very reasonable prices, has over 2000 feedbacks and 100% positive rating!!! I bought my kabuki from her and was very happy with the price and service.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 19, 2006)

*janice1024 is my fav! i get Bare Esentuals freom her. Awesomely wrapped and fast shipping. She is a class act!*


----------



## Enchantedcameo (Mar 20, 2006)

How big are the samples for Mac? Because i always wanted to buy something from MAC. But their stuff is so pricey that i can't afford to buy something and not like it.


----------



## Laura (Mar 21, 2006)

Most sellers sell 1/4tsp samples of pigments. They last about 30 uses! Hope that helps


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 6, 2006)

the stuff i get from ebay, is what you guys have listed. i just go and look at they're stuff and then decide if i like it or not.

i love you guys, you saved me so much money.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ron* I've never bought anything from ebay and I think I never will....bcos my hubby tells since makeup is something which is put on our eyes,face,lips I should not take risk with it buying fake makeup items sold by few people in ebay...ah I will never buy from ebay!



i buy so much on e-bay and none of it was ever fake...I get some amazing deals too!


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 10, 2006)

i love this eye shadowes


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 10, 2006)

I just bought some Emu Oil from a guy in the UK who gets it from Australia.

I hope it's the real deal; as I couldn't find any here in the entire nation of Switzerland





Anyway, I'll let you guys know how this guy works out...I'm so nervous!


----------



## latina girl (Apr 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *michelina* I've been ripped off by Madsteez4 too. I've also ordered so MAC items from oliveme777 (which I received).Turns out her email ends with madsteez.com just like madsteez4 ...

I just noticed this too. My senario is I have bought from Oliveme777 before and the transaction were ok. I have bought some stuff from her that she doesn't list on her ebay shop but through Paypal. It is now nearly the 5-6th week I am waiting and I have emailed her and she has assured me she sent them. I am not sure to keep waiting or just file through paypal. I have never filed before so I don't know what happens. Any Suggestions?
In terms of good ebay sellers. I like adajacobs.


----------



## latina girl (Apr 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *michelina* I suggest you file a complaint. Madsteez4 emailed me several times claiming either my products had been sent or that they'd been delayed or there had been a mix up and they were going to send the products.This went on for months &amp; months.

I suggest you file a complaint to PayPal and /or the IFCC.

Ebayers I recommend: andyfrog, mollilihk and moor-4-u

I think I will do that. I sent her an email last night and received a message saying that there was no email by that name. I too got a heap of excuses.


----------



## Jinx (Apr 12, 2006)

I've had problems with livingdreams101 and planetcharms/shannonjohnson79.

I didn't buy makeup from Livingdreams101- it was a dress, I just wanted to make sure that seller gets mentioned in general.

In both cases it took nearly 2 months to get my items, and with Planetcharms/shannonjohnson79 it took me sending several emails to that seller, filing a complaint with paypal and _them_ attempting to contact her 2 times before finally getting my samples. Then she had the nerve to email me asking me to update my feedback because paypal was breathing down her neck. HA! Like I cared at that point. Next thing I knew, that seller was suspended but I'm sure they are selling again under another name.


----------



## cjc (Apr 12, 2006)

I get my bare escentual minerals from The Colorful Sprinkles Store. They have great customer service and low shipping costs. They also have sample sizes. Love them


----------



## filmgirl (Apr 14, 2006)

Kanachan for Great Mac Pigments

StudioDirectCosmetics for all Bare Mineral Makeup

Both have great customer service, wonderful products and fast shipping.


----------



## social-buttafly (Apr 14, 2006)

I can tell you to stay away from beautyempire2005. They sell SUPPOSEDLY 1/4 tsp of MAC pigments.

The first pigment I ordered was at the end of February and I was hoping I would get in time for St. Patty's Day *it was Emerald Green*... NEVER GOT IT.

The second pigments was a small container of grape and fuschia pigments... I was really wanting Grape, but wanted to try out the fuschia. The grape is hardly a dash.

BUYER BEWARE! This person also has the audicity to put a negative comment on someones page when they get a negative comment.


----------



## TW1NKLE (Apr 14, 2006)

Are all of Mollilihk brushes Authentic ? and is it as she says, a 100 % new, never used nor tested ?


----------



## cynpat2000 (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello every body I am so glad to have found this forum!!!wv backwoods has her own mineral makeup with great colors and even better prices and she ships fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brachanam9 (Apr 15, 2006)

Who are your favorite sellers to by makeup from on eBay? I am considering buying on eBay, but I'd like to buy from someone I know has a good track record.

Thanks!

PS: I'm LOVING this site!


----------



## Lia (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's a thread that might help you: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/sho...f+Only%29.html

It not only shows people's favorite MU sellers, but also shows the ones you should avoid.

Hope that helps


----------



## brachanam9 (Apr 15, 2006)

Perfect! Thank you so much


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 16, 2006)

I absolutely ADORE _lookbeauty_ on eBay!!! She's such a sweetie! I use her for Stila Cosmetics, as that seems to be all she sells. I've bought 99.9% of my Stila items from her, and she gives me discounts now because I buy so much. She'll also drop me an e-mail before she plans on posting items, and I can just let her know what I want, and she let's me know as soon as she has it available. I've also e-mailed her about an item she didn't have listed to see when she'd have it, and she'd go ahead and set up an auction listing for me or I'd just buy off her personally. She's such a doll!!!


----------



## Marisol (Apr 16, 2006)

I am going to merge these threads together so we keep all the ebay users in once place.


----------



## TRAViESA (Apr 16, 2006)

hi i looking for coco mac pigment do you known who sell that? thanks you


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TRAViESA* hi i looking for coco mac pigment do you known who sell that? thanks you I assume this is a MAC pigment. I can't tell if they're good sellers or not based on personal experience, but then again I only get items on eBay from sellers with a near perfect feedback score. Not to mention, I'm not too sure how much you're looking to save or anything. Anyway, I looked, and here's a full-size pigment in Coco I found... Hope it helps!!! There's lots of samples for sell on eBay too...
# 9505769401 $20.93 total w/ shipping to Canada NWOB Vial 2.5g/0.09oz.


----------



## TRAViESA (Apr 16, 2006)

thank you aerisley maybe i buy it but the pigment look different


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Apr 16, 2006)

i have bought almost ALL my mac brushes from "kevcrazy" they are all brand new in packages and authentic and she ships sooo fast!! i love her, her stuff is soo cheap in prices! and even though "evalueville" has terrible feedback i have never had a problem and have bought from them TONS of times, and they sell every brand, nars, mac, stila, urban decay all at like 30, 40 50% off some even more!!! i got all my nars blushes from them, other good ones are powderpuffgals, mybellabargains, shezidoo and good-bargains all sell authentic stila, mac etc. fast shippers and brand new stuff!!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TRAViESA* hi i looking for coco mac pigment do you known who sell that? thanks you I bought MAC Coco pigment last month from Willee-22. Very generous, I bought 1/2 tsp and he gave me a whole teaspoonfull! Here is the link:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MAC-COSMETICS-PR...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 29, 2006)

so far i have bought 3 things from evalueville, i bought mac fluidline, stila eyeshadow palette and stila golightly. I havent had any problems with them, everything was new and arrived within a week.


----------



## KellyB (May 2, 2006)

I just bought some MAC pigments from naturally*flawless. She doesn't have a huge selection, but I received my package in days and the little containers she uses are good quality.


----------



## MeMe (May 30, 2006)

Hi, am new here but I have a concern. You all compiling a list of good, bad and neutral sellers in theory is a good idea but it's not.

Why do I think this? Because the sellers that you have on the bad list and even neutral list can come across this board (as they do sell makeup so it's not a stretch) and they could file a suit for libel.

You should compile only a list of good sellers that you recommend as to not get in trouble. Since we, were not in the transaction we only have one side of the story and I don't think it's fair to label someone bad without having the whole story from both sides.


----------



## Lia (May 30, 2006)

If they are in the bad list, it's for a reason. The people who pointed them as bad ebay sellers were scammed by those sellers - most of them paid for the product and never got them and also never heard of them anything, neither a reason nor a refund, most of the time - you can check it on earlier posts.

And they can't punish you for giving your opinion. It's a public forum. If i said that MAC was an awful store, with rubbish products and MA's from hell (no, i don't think it , i'm just giving an example - i've never wore MAC before), it's still my opinion.


----------



## MeMe (May 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* If they are in the bad list, it's for a reason. The people who pointed them as bad ebay sellers were scammed by those sellers - most of them paid for the product and never got them and also never heard of them anything, neither a reason nor a refund, most of the time - you can check it on earlier posts.
And they can't punish you for giving your opinion. It's a public forum. If i said that MAC was an awful store, with rubbish products and MA's from hell (no, i don't think it , i'm just giving an example - i've never wore MAC before), it's still my opinion.

Again, we are hearing only one side of the story. And also if these sellers find these threads they CAN sue of libel. Just because it's a public forum doesn't mean that you can slander/libel a PERSON. We are only getting one side of the story. It should be a recommendation only for good sellers.
Makeuptalk can be put in a lot of hot water for this, not just the posters. It's bad form. If, you don't want to do business with someone don't but when you talk about someone on a public form it becomes a public record of what you said and it CAN be used against you.


----------



## Lia (May 30, 2006)

I don't know. I'm not from USA, so i won't discuss something that i'm not sure.

What's your name? You never presented yourself . I'm lia, from brazil (and living there) , and i hope you like mut and everything that it has to offer.


----------



## MeMe (May 30, 2006)

I'm new here. My name is MeMe. I love MUT. I was looking for somewhere for makeup and skincare tips and this seems like a cool place. I'm from America. How is Brazil this time of year? Hot?


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 30, 2006)

i buy my pigment samples only from sillyseahorse1589 cuz she only sells very generous 1/2 tsp. samples and tru colour also sells ver generous 1/2 tsp. amounts!!! i have bought tons from them!!


----------



## Marisol (May 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MeMe* Hi, am new here but I have a concern. You all compiling a list of good, bad and neutral sellers in theory is a good idea but it's not.
Why do I think this? Because the sellers that you have on the bad list and even neutral list can come across this board (as they do sell makeup so it's not a stretch) and they could file a suit for libel.

You should compile only a list of good sellers that you recommend as to not get in trouble. Since we, were not in the transaction we only have one side of the story and I don't think it's fair to label someone bad without having the whole story from both sides.

I understand your concern however, it seems sort of fishy that your first post seems to be this one. There are other places besides MUT that list good and bad sellers. All we are trying to do is spare one of the users from getting burned on a ebay transaction.


----------



## MeMe (May 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I understand your concern however, it seems sort of fishy that your first post seems to be this one. There are other places besides MUT that list good and bad sellers. All we are trying to do is spare one of the users from getting burned on a ebay transaction. I don't know of any other place other than this one that I found online that has tips/suggestions/advice about makeup and skincare. What's so fishy about that? Furthurmore, by only recommended the "good" ones you are saving them from having a bad transaction with a "bad" one since you are only recommending the good one....

Another point. If, you continue to do this it's not skin off my nose (not litterally) but it could harm the very website your posting on that gives those great suggestions/advice/tips.


----------



## Geek (May 30, 2006)

Just remember, everyone who has signed up here entered into a contract and agreed to this:

_Although the administrators and moderators of MakeupTalk will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the registered user. The owners/admins/moderators of MakeupTalk are NOT, in any way, responsible for the expressions and/or opinions of registered users of MakeupTalk. Any user posting objectionable messages will be held responsible for the content of any message. This is a public website/forum where your ideas can be expressed. Opinions expressed are the views of the person posting the message and do not reflect the positions of any officer of MakeupTalk.com. We do not necessarily condone, endorse, support, encourage or agree with the comments, opinions of the message board posts/threads posted. MakeupTalk.com will NOT be held legally responsible for the materials posted by its participants(registered users)._

HTH


----------



## MeMe (May 30, 2006)

*Although the administrators and moderators of MakeupTalk will attempt to keep all objectionable messages off this forum, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of the registered user. The owners/admins/moderators of MakeupTalk are NOT, in any way, responsible for the expressions and/or opinions of registered users of MakeupTalk. Any user posting objectionable messages will be held responsible for the content of any message. This is a public website/forum where your ideas can be expressed. Opinions expressed are the views of the person posting the message and do not reflect the positions of any officer of MakeupTalk.com. We do not necessarily condone, endorse, support, encourage or agree with the comments, opinions of the message board posts/threads posted. MakeupTalk.com will NOT be held legally responsible for the materials posted by its participants(registered users).*

Hi, Tony am glad you posted. I understand that you made a contract with the posters that you will not be held liable. However, the sellers did not make a contract with you and therefore they may see it as you being involved. I don't know, I hope not. I finally found a place that seems really cool and I'd hate for something to happen now.

Wouldn't it just be better to name all the sellers that one would recommend? That way this site would not get in any trouble and neither would any of the posters and everyone that wanted to buy makeup/skincare or whatever else would only get referred to a good seller?


----------



## Geek (May 30, 2006)

Hi MEME,

Isn't the name of this thread "Good and Bad"? (not just bad)

Beleive me, our site isn't the only website online mentioning bad(and good) ebay sellers. Heck, Ebay allows it themselves.

But, we DO appreciate your concern





Originally Posted by *MeMe* 

Wouldn't it just be better to name all the sellers that one would recommend?


----------



## MeMe (May 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Hi MEME, 
Isn't the name of this thread "Good and Bad"? (not just bad)

Beleive me, our site isn't the only website online mentioning bad(and good) ebay sellers. Heck, Ebay allows it themselves.

But, we DO appreciate your concern

Yes, it is. My suggestion would be to just post the good that way only the good would get the business and MUT and the posters wouldn't get in any trouble.
I tried...lol it's your site to do as you please. I'll stay out of it.

BTW, I love it here so much advice and suggestions and I do need lots of it. I'm just absorbing it all now.


----------



## Geek (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Meme.


----------



## realmccoy (May 31, 2006)

what is a good price for pigments on ebay?


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 3, 2006)

Just curious here, but correct me if I'm wrong...

It isn't libel or slander if you're saying someone isn't a good eBay seller if their feedback on eBay can back that up, right? I mean, if someone only has 95.3% positive feedback from like 12578 people, that means out of those 12578 buyers, that about 591 people didn't have a positive experience. Which might not seem like a lot, but it can be. I think a lot of it comes down too to how well they communicate, whether they even have what they're listing, etc., etc.... Not to mention, I've seen sellers who had excellent feedback end up being banned from eBay... Just MHO there... Just as this list seems to be full of humble opinions... Not trying to start drama, but that's just my personal theory...


----------



## junell (Jun 4, 2006)

This is a great thread! I shop on eBay all the time and I'm always looking for good make-up sellers.


----------



## sapphire2021 (Jun 6, 2006)

I am posting my 2 cents for what it is worth. First in this day and age, anyone can sue the next anyone for anything. Reguardless of false or factual information.

However ... Ebay has it's own set of instructions and policies in which buyer and seller enter into, including the use of a rating system to help buyers and sellers with transactions in which they may buy and sell at their discretion based upon factual or false information the rating system may present at a given time. (it is opinion based if you read feedback of sellers and buyers)

Also, if (God forbid) someone were to persure a suit against MUT or the people on this forum, for allowing an opiniun to be posted OR to post their own opiniun. I think Tony or one of the mods would remove the thread and hence hopefully keep the peace.

I tend to think though ... many of the "bad" sellers, are in that area of the list because there has been a proven track record, from ebay, from MUT, from several of the other make up forums, etc (there is usally a common thread and them based on the number of people complianing about a particular seller) ... that they 1. know they have mis represented, mis informed, mislead, mis used or any of the other mis ... whatevers, that they know they can not hide. 2. They know they have earned the title 3. they also know negative feedback will travel 10 times faster than good &lt;what are they gonna do go after every single make up forum, blog, etc out there? and there are lots&gt;

Ebay is a chance. For both buyer and seller. Many of the sellers are not big conglomerates or corporations. Most are small shops trying to make extra money to make ends meet. Many are genuine and honest. Some that have the bad title, may have had a bad row (you can usually tell if something is occuring in their personal life... it will be great for quite awhile and then a fall.) these people usually let you know and try to work things out. Then there are the scammers trying to make a quick buck of well intenioned buyers.

Boils down to each persons right to an opinion and sharing that opinion.

(ps. I do not think &lt;I could be wrong&gt; but the "bad" list of sellers were not just 1 person saying they were bad ... it is more like several ... all about track record)


----------



## mamafan (Jun 7, 2006)

I vote for Cosmeticville for their kabukis, the mini rosewood is sooooo cute and good quality, dense and soft also love their Ultra Fine KOLINSKY SABLE LINER Cake Eyeliner Brush, does do the job for my small small eyes!I use it for my MAC fluidlines.

search for "cosmeticville" for their ebay store, also new online store just opened. BTW, fast shipping and good service.


----------



## dreita (Jun 8, 2006)

I vote for j.jhimford they sell brushes at very good price.

Like this thread very much. I buy many things from ebay and I think it's very usefull have somewhere you can get opinions from other buyers


----------



## sincola (Jun 21, 2006)

good sellers:

breinnc: bb shimmer eye khol palette

gray*girl: for nars blushes

singing_pierre_shop: for guerlain, lancome, lauder cosmetics


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jun 28, 2006)

The best seller for me on ebay is Jewlz4ever and Tankist1

The prices are reasonable and the shipping discounts are amazing!

Good full size products as well.. Never had a problem with any of em.


----------



## ecstasia (Jun 30, 2006)

I adore buying from pelicansnelly. She has 959 feedback and a rating of 100%! She sells a lot of hard to find and unusual lip balms from Bonne Bell, Lotta Luv, Ben and Jerry's and the like but she also sells Dessert products. Purchased from her twice and both times everything was in fabulous condition and packed really well. She also gave me freebies each time. This time was a free mini dessert treats lipgloss (still in plastic wrap).

-- Lissi


----------



## ilafa (Jul 2, 2006)

I would like to add avonridge.


----------



## Littlofoott (Jul 12, 2006)

hey ladies, im pretty much new here.

duno if im posting this in the right forum,or i should make up a new thread

but could anyone suggest me a legit ebay'er that sells Bare Escentuals [i.D].

maybe the whole set?

thanks -=]


----------



## Lia (Jul 30, 2006)

Bump!

What a strange thing, kanachan stopped selling samples and made her feedback private. I wonder what might have happened.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 4, 2006)

I have had great experiences with :

snowmandce - mineral makeup eye shadows

mallgirl! - MAC pigments

dansllc - 5 gram sifter jars (because you can't have too many!)


----------



## CzarnyElf (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just bought some MAC pigments from naturally*flawless. She doesn't have a huge selection, but I received my package in days and the little containers she uses are good quality. ooooo cool




I think I am gonna buy from her


----------



## AuroraCreations (Sep 8, 2006)

Absoluteley love buying stuff from ebay! Bought make-up brushes, vaseline &amp; gimp suits to mention a few! Now I know that sounds wierd but it was for a film I swear! I haven't kept track of who I bought from but overall it has been a good experience, will take note from now on and will post soon!

Thanks for all the heads up for the dodgy people, and I will be checking out the reliable ebayers soon!


----------



## fatkitty (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, I'm gonna have to try my-boo-kitty..I am an ebay addict, get everything from there. My niece buys her bare minerals from fragranceboutique and has had no complaints.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Sep 8, 2006)

If you want BE stuff, you HAVE to buy from *debzgarden2*. She sells her products at a discount with free shipping! You can't beat that. Her 9g foundations are $22.50 each with free shipping vs. $25 in stores and that's not including tax. She ships super fast, too.


----------



## Mirtilla (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bump!
What a strange thing, kanachan stopped selling samples and made her feedback private. I wonder what might have happened.

So weird. Two girls of an Italian m/u board paid instantly but never received their piggies. Unfortunately, no reponse to emails either! I really don't know what happened to her


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Sep 8, 2006)

^ She stopped selling altogether and her feedback score is going down faaaast.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 8, 2006)

im shocked about Kanachan because she always sent my things fast. Im surprised at all the negative feebacks.


----------



## Mirtilla (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im shocked about Kanachan because she always sent my things fast. Im surprised at all the negative feebacks. Me too, she was one of my fave sellers


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 24, 2007)

has any one else had good experiences recently with ebay sellers?


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 24, 2007)

not at the moment. i havent been shopping for makeup on ebay.


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 12, 2007)

Here are some links not particularly on sellers but on what to look for before you buy from someone on ebay I have found this extremely helpful and it prevented me from making a huge mistake.

eBay Guides - MAC COSMETICS - HOW TO SPOT FAKES by EXPERIENCED SELLER

eBay Guides - MAC BRUSHES - Guide to Fake vs. Authentic MAC brushes


----------



## joybelle (Dec 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just received a lot of 72 MAC pigment samples from a seller on Ebay by the name of marezx. This seller is BEYOND FABULOUS! Quick shipping, a pleasure to deal with! Check her out guys... Can't find this seller.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Dec 30, 2007)

Here is a bad seller *Korkoypon *- I didn't purchase anything from them, but every item this seller has up is fake.


----------



## love2482 (Mar 24, 2008)

I bought a MAC #150 brush on a whim from priceandshop08, and now I am a bit worried. I didn't read the feedback before I bid on the item



and NOW that I am reading the feedback, I am kind of worried that I am going to recieve a fake brush. This seller has sold quite a few brushes, so I was just wondering if anyone has bought from them and what they thought?

I haven't recieved the brush yet, so I am not making ANY sort of claim that this seller is selling fakes, I was just worried because of the feedback.

eBay Feedback Profile for priceandshop08


----------



## jaylee78 (Oct 1, 2013)

Would love to revive this thread!


----------



## Deareux (Oct 1, 2013)

*alphabeautyuk* is who I recommend for Japanese cosmetics.


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

roseroseshop (might end in a number...76?)...but search roseroseshop and you'll find her,

I use her for my Korean cosmetics- They're real and priced super-fairly, and shipping is relatively fast- coming from korea, it won't be overnight but it's definitely a reasonable wait- she seems to ship next day. (And if you request samples, she'll send ya lots.)


----------



## greendrinkin (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey girls so i have recently been wanting to get a new eyeshadow palatte with more greens and blues which sadly makes me think of a palatte that I let getx away years ago.....The urban Decay Book of Shadows Volume 3 so I have been snooping around on Ebay and there are quite a few of them but I am so nervous to buy. I have never bought makeup off ebay because i have seen so many people get scammed with fake products. I do know a few things to help me try and weed ou the bad like if its at a very low price and its an item that was limited or the brand never has sales then there is no way it should ever be listed for half off on ebay. This pallatte is going for an average ofabout 80 and up and I know it really is my last chance to get this palatte and its a chance i have to take. Do you ladies have any tips on how I should proceed with this purchase!? I am gonna cross check the buyers names with everyone who has been listed on here. And for some reason i can never see user reviews on ebay which is why I always go through Amazon now. What am i missing or doing wrong that is not allowing me to see user reviews on products?


----------

